# Seed Bank Review



## GREENSUNSHINE (Nov 2, 2006)

HELLO, HERE is a site that list seed bank and gives you the facts about - IF THEY SHIP TO U.S. - what kind of payment they use - AND IF THEY ARE REALLY GOING TOO SHIP YOUR SEEDS - (HELPS PREVENT PEOPLE FROM LOSING THEIR HARD EARNED MONEY! ) HERE IT IS - Marijuana Cannabis Seed Bank Reviews, Ratings 

I hope this info. helps someone? PM me if you need help in finding a source -I have used a bunch in the past. 

PEACE,  GREENSUNSHINE


----------



## mopsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I see that hemp depot has some pleased customers from the review, I can't make contact with them,everytime I try my email gets failure of delivery, and I live in canada. Does any one have there email address other than [email protected] thanks mopsy


----------



## mopsy (Jan 11, 2008)

hemp depot is ligite,slow but got through.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jan 11, 2008)

problem with hemp depot is they do not send seeds in breeder packs so you never know what you are getting.


----------



## chuckstoner12 (Jan 11, 2008)

true but i live in canada and this was the first place i bought seeds from and it was fast and really legit i wouldn't mind buying from them again


----------



## 420fantasy (Jan 11, 2008)

PeakSeedsBC


----------



## bg420 (May 14, 2008)

Dr Chronics Cannabis seeds bank order and you shall experience top notch service around the globe ,,,420


----------



## EMDrummer (May 14, 2008)

I don't know, everyone's saying Dr. Chronic doesn't deliver to the US anymore, or are they just saying that to stay out of legal trouble?


----------



## Budsworth (May 14, 2008)

They Deliver to the States.


----------



## EMDrummer (May 14, 2008)

Good to know, good to know.


----------



## bg420 (May 14, 2008)

EMDrummer said:


> I don't know, everyone's saying Dr. Chronic doesn't deliver to the US anymore, or are they just saying that to stay out of legal trouble?


what happens in fight club stays in fight club we never talk about fight club,,,,the dr. loves the usa


----------



## Greenmonster22 (Jul 6, 2008)

This review of seedbanks seems to be the most up to date that I've found so far.


----------



## outdoorsman (Aug 26, 2008)

I have been trying to get to HG forum for two days,do any of you been getting through?


----------



## outdoorsman (Aug 29, 2008)

They sent me an email saying it was fixed.But all I get is a domain site when I try to log on.


----------



## action1977usa (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ is legit to USA. Not sure on the quality or what yet. Color,size,delivery is all good.ill future post to quality ,strain,germ rate.


----------



## knowa (Aug 25, 2009)

I was stupid and fell for cannabisseed.rip_off sent cash never even got a thank you. Did have good luck with ministry of cannabis they even replace with new seeds for free. I now believe it was some kind of florida little bug, even smoked the male when he had to leave use it was some of the best I have had its hard to believe a male could be good smoke can't wait for my little Devils to finish They have  good e-mail service and response to dumb questions http://www.ministryofcannabis.com/shop.html?aff_id=50 its worth an e-mail


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 25, 2009)

go with attitude next time. Attitude [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-seeds.php"]seed bank[/URL]


----------



## laceygirl (Dec 14, 2009)

I didn't have a problem with these guys, super stealthy and super fast... From the Netherlands to Australia was 5 days, can't ask for more than that...


----------



## vapedg13 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well i dont care what rollitup says www.potpimp.com has some good genetics for a good price...delivery took 4 weeks


----------



## raiderman (Dec 14, 2009)

mopsy said:


> hemp depot is ligite,slow but got through.


evertime i use hempdepot seems 5 days to and fro 10 total,jus got these in.,is cooll attitiude is legit, bidzbay is legit for rare strains,.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 14, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> Well i dont care what rollitup says www.potpimp.com has some good genetics for a good price...delivery took 4 weeks


its cool u got yure beans but its the way the store worx is wat makes it fishy.and are some unfortunate cases i've heard.they sent me an email metioning slandering potpimp over here because i registered there awhile bak is how they got the email address,wat a worm,lol,crak me up wen i saw it.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Dec 15, 2009)

I was a breeder for PotPimp for a while and RiPz never paid me one cent; I sent him at least 2500.00 worth of genetics and he never paid, now he selling my gear. If he'll steal from his breeders, he'll definitely take *your* money.

Jack Black
Black Afghan 
Black Kush
Black Sourbubble


Caveat Emptor!!!! This guy will snatch your cash and bone out like a chicken wing!


----------



## raiderman (Dec 15, 2009)

i say lets all jump in the cheech and chong van ,git ripped then get ripz,i'm suited up,lol, i stick to attitude ,bidzbay,hempdepot,bcseedking and a couple or three from seedboutique.its all good.rdr.


----------



## 420:CR (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello people, need some advise from the experts jaja,


im from central America, im going to order some seed but i dot have a credit card, i seen some places they say the accept bank deposits, but does banks are in Amsterdam or somewhere in Europa. and we don't have them where i live, how do i do a deposit to does banks? does money gram or western union have something that could help me with that??

2:i want to buy some good quality seeds, that i can be sure what im ordering is REALLY the seeds im getting, you know all seeds look the same, i read that sensi seeds is one of the best ones and mot expensive, so i want from theme, but they don't send to central America, what other bank can i really trust for good good quality seed.


Can i have some bank house seed me the seeds by fedex o i can getting faster? or they just do regular mail service??


The money thing is may main issue now, since i dont know how the fuck to pay them!!!


Thanks to everyone that can help me with this........ Buenos Humos para todos, buena nota!!!!


----------



## stagehand007 (Aug 9, 2012)

I had trouble with a BUYDUTCHSEEDS order. Shipment never arrived, even after two failed delivery attempts to the US. After 4 months, I eventually got a refund. Customer service was at least prompt (within 24 hours) to return emails. Just FYI, my 2 cents about BDS. Good luck!


----------

